# Matt Thornton of Straight Blast Gym and Jeff Monson ADCC Champion



## rocketrich (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi all, I thought I would start this as a new thread. I posted the question on the Coture vs Silvia fight. Are Randy Couture, Matt Thorton and Jeff Monson all at the same school?

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 21, 2007)

nope.

Couture is Team Quest, nut now lives in Vegas according to wikipedia

Monson is American Top Team, out of Florida.

And Thorton is Straight Blast Gym, out of Oregon.  

All 3 are in different states


----------



## tellner (Mar 22, 2007)

Although Couture is in Las Vegas his gym is still in Portland.


----------



## rocketrich (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, tha must have been a cool seminar.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 19, 2007)

rocketrich said:


> Hi all, I thought I would start this as a new thread. I posted the question on the Coture vs Silvia fight. Are Randy Couture, Matt Thorton and Jeff Monson all at the same school?
> 
> Thanks


Back in the day, Randy Coture and Jeff Munson both trained with Matt Thornton at Straight Blast Gym.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 19, 2007)

One of my students happens to know Jeff Monson.  Back in the day, I guess he went to school at the University of Minnesota of Duluth and wrestled.  Unfortunately, the school cancelled the wrestling program, so Monson ended up training at the local judo/jujutsu dojo, the Kuroinukan.  My student was a student there at that time and trained with the guy.

I guess, back then, he was grotesquely strong and a complete badass.  I suppose its worse now!


----------

